

Group believes they have found the answer to the auto industry - keltecp11
http://www.facebook.com/group.php?gid=136785515079

======
noodle
i highly doubt this would work.

hyundai is seeing success at the expense of the other automakers. take away
their advantage and the buyers will spread out again, giving everyone somewhat
equally sub-par performance instead of having the one business doing kind of
well. more people will buy cars, sure, but i highly doubt that enough people
will buy cars to make it to where all (or even most) will turn out growth.

------
keltecp11
Take a look: [http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2009-03-10-auto-
buying-i...](http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2009-03-10-auto-buying-
incentives_N.htm)

or Answertoautos.com

Kinda cool concept.

